# Square sanding on Belt sander



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Sometimes things need to be square.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What are you sanding? 
Please, we need details.


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

QUOTE=Dominick;477722]What are you sanding? 
Please, we need details.[/QUOTE]

Dog, here are a couple pics that may help answer your question. The first shows 2 bowls of the hundred or so I've made. There are 2 satisfactory rings. At the bottom are pieces I cut to set up the saw at 11-1/4 degrees, but not suitable for use unless I sand them properly. Would only take 5 minutes. The 2 pieces of scrap I purposely sanded out of square show the result I would get if I didn't use the fence. Incidently, the way the piece is placed on the BS will make the "outside" of the ring smaller if I hold it down flat, since the direction of travel of the sand paper tends to take more off the lead end than the tailing end, if that makes sense.













[


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

By the way, the fence is made of scrap pine from the firewood box. If it works, don't change it, huh?


----------

